# Possible new herd sire!



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Well i was on craigslist last night and i probably shouldnt have been. I found this cute little guy and i just drooled over his coloring.  were going to see him tonight and look at his dam and sire. 
Im loving his genetics and his sire comes from heavy milking lines as well as his dam. So excited!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

He is cute, that is for sure. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

He's got a nice little strong stance going on there in the front. Guess you'll find out what his hind end looks like later. He's cute. Let us know what you do!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thankyou ill pay close attention to his hind end. Any tricks i could use to tell how he will look when hes older. This is the first great quality baby i will be buying.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute!  What's his pedigree?

The best thing you can do when looking at a kid this young is to look at his parents. That will give you a good idea on what to expect as an adult. And udders are always really important when considering a dairy breed buckling. :thumb:


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

His perdigree is pretty outstanding compared mine. Most are from nc promiseland and rosasharn. The sires dam is extremely impressive to me. His dad is salior man and dam is tiny dancer. 
The picture of the dams pedigree is the kids paternal granddam NC PROMISEDLAND PAL PALAU.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks good. :thumb: I'm quite familiar with a lot of that pedigree.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Im starting to get somewhat familiar with it. All of my girls are from doublegate lines.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Definitely look at his parents if possible. With the sire, judge his "crown jewels." An old timer told a group of us "it's all what's between his legs." Lol Look for width in rear, long level topline, a long dairy neck and a deep, wide chest.Higher withers. From the front, look at him and see from the shoulders down how his chest is formed- does he stand narrow? wider? etc. One of the biggest things I also look at all kids is proportion- is he proportionate. Hope this makes sense


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thankyou that does make sense . im headed there now. Ill get some pictures of everyone.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Just got back and this little stud is ours! His dam and grandam had pretty nice udders amd i was impressed with their conformation. I should have tooken more pictures though. I was just too excited! Introducing, witts blazin o'bodacious me


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Ah, so happy for you and him! For one thing, he ought to add a lot of color to your herd. All that white will splash things up a bit and add some crazy cute spots.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He's adorable❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

What beautiful colors he has!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Goatlover15 (Oct 5, 2014)

Very pretty coloring!


Brook


----------

